# Spartan 100



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you guys think of it that have one?
I'm using the GO 380 by Gorlitz with a 3/8" cable for kitchen drains. It's been just an ok machine in my opinion. The auto feed seems to give me problems everyone and then. I also don't like how many loops are in the cable due to the drum being so small holding a 3/8" cable. I'm not sure if that weakens the cable strength or should be of any concern.
I've been happy with my Spartan 300 so I'm considering the Spartan 100.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just buy the 100 drum and cable, it is interchangeable with the 300!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> What do you guys think of it that have one? I'm using the GO 380 by Gorlitz with a 3/8" cable for kitchen drains. It's been just an ok machine in my opinion. The auto feed seems to give me problems everyone and then. I also don't like how many loops are in the cable due to the drum being so small holding a 3/8" cable. I'm not sure if that weakens the cable strength or should be of any concern. I've been happy with my Spartan 300 so I'm considering the Spartan 100.


 New ones are absolute junk and I don't care what anyone says. I worked for a company that owned about a dozen of the new ones, garbage machine. Can't spin a 1/2" drum properly. Real crap motor. I know I've been pushing Duracable a lot but that's because when I find a great product, I want others to know about it. Conversely, the same goes for crap products like Triojan and newer Spartans. My DM150 is a great middle of the road machine, spins 1/2" x 75' inner core with ease. Never slows down. Never. I also run a 5/16" drum and a 13/32" drum. Very versatile machine.
The cart removes easily and they have a mini feeder.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get a K50. 5/8 cable through a tub overflow no problem


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Just buy the 100 drum and cable, it is interchangeable with the 300!


Ok. I didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

I used the gorlitz 380 for years,then worked for a shop that had the 100's,prefer the 100's now wouldn't even think about getting another 380.Use the 13/32 cable a lot better than 3/8.The adaptor is nice an all, but easier on your back getting the 100 on and off the truck and the wheel dolley is nice instead of carrying the 380 around.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Get a K50. 5/8 cable through a tub overflow no problem


I'd go K60 or K50 also, I like my model N, but the sectionals are easier on the back and safer to operate. They are also more reliable and cheaper to own in the long run.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I've never used a Gorlitz but have used alot of General machines in the past...I've been using Spartan for the past 7 or so years and love them..Probably wouldn't use another machine unless their newer machines are somehow inferior...I have a 100, a 300, and a 1065 for larger commercial stuff. The motors are solid on these bad boys..


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> *New ones are absolute junk* and I don't care what anyone says. I worked for a company that owned about a dozen of the new ones, garbage machine. Can't spin a 1/2" drum properly. Real crap motor. I know I've been pushing Duracable a lot but that's because when I find a great product, I want others to know about it. Conversely, the same goes for crap products like Triojan and newer Spartans. My DM150 is a great middle of the road machine, spins 1/2" x 75' inner core with ease. Never slows down. Never. I also run a 5/16" drum and a 13/32" drum. Very versatile machine.
> The cart removes easily and they have a mini feeder.





Bullchit !


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Bullchit !


Like I said, don't care what anyone says. Total garbage. Buy a dozen of them and then I'll take you seriously.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have a spartan 100 and it has never let me down. granted, i am just an occasional drain cleaner but it is a good machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What if we already own a half dozen? Spartan still makes great machine be it the model 100, 300, 1065 or 2001.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> What if we already own a half dozen? Spartan still makes great machine be it the model 100, 300, 1065 or 2001.


Do you own 1/2'' dozen of the new ones? Also, if Duracable is such junk as you claim then why do you prominently feature their pics on your website? http://a-archer.net/drains.htm So you really lose credibility there. The point I was making about owning multiple newer machines is that a person can make a more accurate assessment based upon a larger number than rather, lets say one machine. The company I worked for had well over a hundred different Spartan models from all era's. The funny thing is that the only machines that constantly gave us trouble were the newer ones. So Mr. Ratz, please explain to me why machines that are 30-40 years old are still working just fine, but machines 3-15 years old are in constant need of repair. So its easy for you to declare that the newer ones are good because you have a real small sample to compare to as opposed to me. Understand my point? In the end, buy whatever you want. If you have success with a certain machine then god bless. You do it your way and I'll do it mine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

^^Well that certainly escalated quickly.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> Do you own 1/2'' dozen of the new ones? Also, if Duracable is such junk as you claim then why do you prominently feature their pics on your website? http://a-archer.net/drains.htm So you really lose credibility there. The point I was making about owning multiple newer machines is that a person can make a more accurate assessment based upon a larger number than rather, lets say one machine. The company I worked for had well over a hundred different Spartan models from all era's. The funny thing is that the only machines that constantly gave us trouble were the newer ones. So Mr. Ratz, please explain to me why machines that are 30-40 years old are still working just fine, but machines 3-15 years old are in constant need of repair. So its easy for you to declare that the newer ones are good because you have a real small sample to compare to as opposed to me. Understand my point? In the end, buy whatever you want. If you have success with a certain machine then god bless. You do it your way and I'll do it mine.


in my opinion and experience with all tools in general, not just augers is that employees will always grab new tools first. the old ones will stay on the shelf. thats why some new tools will seem to wear out faster than old ones. they might have more hours on them at 3 years old than the one thats 15 years old. just my opinion. i might be wrong.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> ^^Well that certainly escalated quickly.


 It did. I'm just tired of his condescending, know it all comments. It's like he goes out of his way to disagree with me. At least that's how I take it.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I have ran a few machines over the years too. It is not the machine it is the maker or should I say where it is made now... Not in the USA but China. I was at the local tool repair center the other day and guys working there where interested in some of my older tools. Craig the manager I have known for over 25 years told me the repair rate on the newer tools made in China was 10 times the rate for the ones made just a few years ago. He told me guys are starting to look for the older models more and more.... He demoed a couple of older tools the same models as I had that were rental units verses some new ones and it was not even close. He told me this was the same for Ridgid, Milwaukee any of the hand tools and the same was for sewer machines and jackhammers. He buys parts all day and everyone has moved offshore or is repackaging and assembling here. He showed me the amp draw on some of the sewer machines old verses new the motors on the new ones were on the edge of giving out. China is at war with us and we keep buying junk from them. Think about it has China ever stood for or brought the words Quality to mind? This is my two cents worth.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> in my opinion and experience with all tools in general, not just augers is that employees will always grab new tools first. the old ones will stay on the shelf. thats why some new tools will seem to wear out faster than old ones. they might have more hours on them at 3 years old than the one thats 15 years old. just my opinion. i might be wrong.


 Not the case here. Machines were assigned on a as needed basis. So if we added a truck, that truck got new machines. Or we would give a foreman or a better mechanic the option of trading up to a brand new machine. I only made that mistake once.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

mytxplumber said:


> I have ran a few machines over the years too. It is not the machine it is the maker or should I say where it is made now... Not in the USA but China. I was at the local tool repair center the other day and guys working there where interested in some of my older tools. Craig the manager I have known for over 25 years told me the repair rate on the newer tools made in China was 10 times the rate for the ones made just a few years ago. He told me guys are starting to look for the older models more and more.... He demoed a couple of older tools the same models as I had that were rental units verses some new ones and it was not even close. He told me this was the same for Ridgid, Milwaukee any of the hand tools and the same was for sewer machines and jackhammers. He buys parts all day and everyone has moved offshore or is repackaging and assembling here. He showed me the amp draw on some of the sewer machines old verses new the motors on the new ones were on the edge of giving out. China is at war with us and we keep buying junk from them. Think about it has China ever stood for or brought the words Quality to mind? This is my two cents worth.


What tool repair place is this? Might need to check it out...I'm in the market for a couple of new (to me) machines...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Like I said, don't care what anyone says. Total garbage. Buy a dozen of them and then I'll take you seriously.




What other issues besides the weak 100 motor were you experiencing ? I run 13/32" in my 100 and it has enough power to snap the cable, never ran 1/2". 

It has been an excellent machine as I've owned it 4 years now and haven't replaced a single component except the cable using it 2 or 3 times per week.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> What other issues besides the weak 100 motor were you experiencing ? I run 13/32" in my 100 and it has enough power to snap the cable, never ran 1/2". It has been an excellent machine as I've owned it 4 years now and haven't replaced a single component except the cable using it 2 or 3 times per week.


 My main issue is the motor. Problems with it having enough power to spin 1/2". Motor powering down when encountering tough blockages with the 13/32" cable even though the clutch was plenty tight. Motors and armatures burning out. Sh**ty switch box coming lose. It's just cheaply manufactured compared to a K3800 or a DM150. Now I believe that your having good results because you own it and take care of it, and know what you're doing. Try giving it to men who do 7-9 jobs a day and it's a different story. Now as a foreman I took very good care of my machines and even I had trouble with the new 100's. It's a weak ass POS. The older ones were great. In fairness I never had much trouble with the new 300's personally, even though it has noticeably less power than the older ones. Well I did have a motor burn out once that was only several months old. The men had constant issues with 300 motors coming loose or complaining about not enough power. The more experienced mechanics wanted nothing to do with the new machines. I found myself constantly repairing the newer ones. Not much trouble with the old ones. Give me an old 1065 any day. I've cleared everything from giant roots to concrete with that beast. The new ones not so much.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I did 7 drain/sewer jobs today but only used my 100 once. The other 6 jobs required a less or more powerful machine. Are these guys trying to clear 4" mains with these 100 sink machines ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I did 7 drain/sewer jobs today but only used my 100 once. The other 6 jobs required a less or more powerful machine. Are these guys trying to clear 4" mains with these 100 sink machines ?


I'm sure they were at times.. at least some of them. Sad but true. I can't blame the machine for that. But I've seen that machine perform at a much lower level than previous iterations of it. I've seen it get stuck in a basin and tub stack and not be able to get itself out. I've had to disconnect a cable from the drum and put it in my 600 to get it out numerous times. I've also had to remove the drum from a new machine and put it on an old machine to get a guys cable out. Yes a lot of this can be avoided with a skilled mechanic. But yes there is a noticeable decline in newer models from older ones yet the price continues to rise. One of these days I'll take a video comparing an old 100, a k3800, a DM150, and a new 100. I have them all. I just need to find the time


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have two new model 100's and a 1065, no issues and just because the motor doesn't whine like the old lamb motors doesn't make them weak. The new motors are a true DC motor which the motor housing has a bridge rectifier in it to convert the AC to DC. I also have some guys that subcontract for us and they have been running the new style Spartan machines with no issues what so ever.

As for Duracable pic, I just liked the picture so I used it when I built my own website. I have seen more broken down duracrap machines than I do Spartans at AJ Coleman. So to make you happy I will change that photo for you.

As I mentioned I have ran lots of different machines, even ones you never heard of, and I been doing this work officially 25 years unofficially 37 years since I been going on jobs with my father. My father has done this work for nearly 58 years, and his father 50+ years till the day he died.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> It did. I'm just tired of his condescending, know it all comments. It's like he goes out of his way to disagree with me. At least that's how I take it.


And I am tired of you bashing the best upright drum drain cleaning machines, and touting how good rotorooter duracrap is. Hell The RotoRooter corporate by me doesn't even run the duracrap machines. 90% of the guys I see out there are running the Ridgid K7500 and K3800


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> And I am tired of you bashing the best upright drum drain cleaning machines, and touting how good rotorooter duracrap is. Hell The RotoRooter corporate by me doesn't even run the duracrap machines. 90% of the guys I see out there are running the Ridgid K7500 and K3800


 So let me get this straight. Duracable or "Duracrap" as you refer to them are awful machines, yet you choose there image to represent your business? Doesn't make sense to me. You're not the only one around here with many years of experience and to borrow a page out of your own book, how do you know that you have machines that I've never seen before? You come across as narrow minded and arrogant. You really must not know what your talking about to bash a product you haven't had much experience with. Sounds to me like you have some type of problem with the Roto Rooter corporation. Perhaps it's envy?

In any case I'm done with this debate. It's pretty senseless arguing over opinions. In my defense the original poster was asking for advise and I was just trying to guide him in a direction they would be successful for him.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I built my site many years ago, and at the time they where the only ones that had a group of machines in one photo.

And I know I have machines that you never seen before due to the fact we own a couple on of a kind machines.

As for not having much experience with the duracrap, as I said I worked with a plumber that is all he owned, and after a few years I converted him to Spartan. They were the only machines he ever owned and he eventually realized they where junk.

As for the OP yes he was asking advice, and you were just out there bashing the Spartan machines even though many other posters that own the new style Spartans posted that they do not have any issues with the machine and they are very happy with them.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Clearly we have had two different experiences with both Duracable and Spartan. I can agree to disagree. Where you lose all credibility is that pic on your website no matter what excuse you may present. If Duracable are the garbage you claim they are, to have there pic on your website as the machine you use speaks volumes about your business.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

No disrespect to anyone but I would take Ron's advise over anyone else on this forum.


And besides that, I think you are a bit outnumbered


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> No disrespect to anyone but I would take Ron's advise over anyone else on this forum. And besides that, I think you are a bit outnumbered


That's cool. Doesn't impact me any.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

drain pro said:


> do you own 1/2'' dozen of the new ones? Also, if duracable is such junk as you claim then why do you prominently feature their pics on your website? http://a-archer.net/drains.htm so you really lose credibility there. The point i was making about owning multiple newer machines is that a person can make a more accurate assessment based upon a larger number than rather, lets say one machine. The company i worked for had well over a hundred different spartan models from all era's. The funny thing is that the only machines that constantly gave us trouble were the newer ones. So mr. Ratz, please explain to me why machines that are 30-40 years old are still working just fine, but machines 3-15 years old are in constant need of repair. So its easy for you to declare that the newer ones are good because you have a real small sample to compare to as opposed to me. Understand my point? In the end, buy whatever you want. If you have success with a certain machine then god bless. You do it your way and i'll do it mine.


Very funny that is not what you posted about " TROJAN " machines
and no where in our records doe's it ever show you buying one
or knowing how to use it correctly,

The shoe's on the other foot now lmao !


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

And by the way Drain Pro we have thousands of happy satisfied plumbers
that have been buying our products for over 60 years


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I fixed the image for now on my www.a-archer.net site. Why not have a look at the drain cleaning page on www.a-archer.com site. 

I will be redoing the .net site over the weekend. It needs lots of updating that I have neglected to do over the last few years.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Very funny that is not what you posted about " TROJAN " machines and no where in our records doe's it ever show you buying one or knowing how to use it correctly, The shoe's on the other foot now lmao !


 Hey Jerry. Why did you call me directly and admit to having knowledge of my Trojan issues? Why did Jack Kline speak to me for about 1/2 hour on the phone after he tracked down my number ? Why did I have a conference call with Karen, your service manager, and another individual? Why did you claim that Karen Kline was having a bad day when she called me a "mother f**ker?" Why did you never answer my questions when I called you out on another forum? Why did you recently email me asking me to follow you on some social network? Jerry, shut your mouth and crawl back under your rock. A new Spartan is a hundred times better than the junk you peddle. Here's a copy of Jerry Macs message to my office on 4/30/2014:

1 of 2 FRM:[email protected] MSG:Calls for TJ / All Else, (713) 692-1615, Jerry Mack, (800) 392-4902, Calling for Steve. States he need to find out (Con't) 2 of 2 if you have a package he can pick up today. Please call back., 4am - 8pm PST, 7:30am, (End)


So apparently he must have a record of my purchase. Typical lying Trojan Worldwide rep.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

All this yelling is putting me in a bad mood, when I should be in a good one for the start of college football this weekend!


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

In the words of Rodney King...

Why can't we all get along... Now you can burn down LA and riot... 

There are some good people here and that is why I have liked reading the Forum here. Ron what are the one off machines and what were they built for and who built them. If you don't mind.....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

mytxplumber said:


> In the words of Rodney King...
> 
> Why can't we all get along... Now you can burn down LA and riot...
> 
> There are some good people here and that is why I have liked reading the Forum here. Ron what are the one off machines and what were they built for and who built them. If you don't mind.....


National made this top heavy bulky monster of a machine, it was called a Cable Jet. It has an open cage with 1" stainless steel cable or you can change the cage to the 5/8" stainless steel cable. Inside the cable is a jetter hose and the end of the jetter hose you place the cutter and then secure it in place with the nozzle. On the back is a twin piston pump like the old Mustang jetters used and is driven by the center shaft that the drums turns on.

On the top of the machine by the handle is a pair of plastic tanks, one is the buffer tank for the water supply and the other tank you can put chemicals in like copper sulfate or a degreaser and have it mixed in with the water. Below these tanks are a set of support bars with wheels attached to keep the machine from falling over backwards. 

Before portable jetters came around this was the only way to get water to the point of the blockage. We used this machine for problem places like an apartment complex that had main sink lines packed with grease which prior to us using this machine they were rodding the lines every month. With the Cable Jet they were able to go a year before the lines got slow. 

Then they came out with portable jetters (Mustang was the first electric jetter on the scene) Ever since the jetters came out with better pressure and GPM this machine sits in the garage now. I will be pulling it out this week so I will post pictures.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Ron,

I too come from a plumbing family. That was why I was asking about tooling. My uncle was a plumber for 60 years he just passed away a little over a year ago. He use to always be making something when I was a kid to use in the field.. Thanks for sharing this... I always thought new tooling was like coolest thing my wife calls it tool **** when she sees a new tool mag....


----------



## LordOfThePipe (Jan 12, 2014)

I personally prefer general machines but the shop I currently work for uses spartan and I would imagine if you're happy with the 300 you're probably happy with the 100 to they 
are both good machines


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> All this yelling is putting me in a bad mood, when I should be in a good one for the start of college football this weekend!


Me too. I'm moving into my first house today. Goodbye rent, Hello mortgage!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Me too. I'm moving into my first house today. Goodbye rent, Hello mortgage!


Congrats man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Congrats man!:thumbsup:


Thank you. Just got done moving now. Sitting in a diner finally having dinner. Long day.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats Drain Pro, I been trying to get into a house, but no bank wants to touch me yet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Congrats Drain Pro, I been trying to get into a house, but no bank wants to touch me yet.


Thanks Ron. I'm sure you'll get there soon.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Found this comment on Spartans facebook page: 


Dave Rioux I bought the new 100 machine for my plumbing companies and I'm sorry I did but thx for answering my question about the model 200. We will be looking at new machines in January and it won't be a spartan August 28 at 12:08pm · Unlike · 1 


And another one: 


Alvarado Concepts Bring back the old noisy motors theses new electric brake are the worst thing you can have on a sewer machine! I work for the city of Los Angeles and we own all spartan equipment we recently were talked into the new motor on three of our 1065 machines Must say it was the biggest mistake we did the new motors don't last and maintain the torque when the cable is bound up in the line???? I can keep on going but I will keep it short and sweet don't fix what's not broken! Over engineering is not the best thing! Bring back the old noisy electric motors!!! August 27 at 6:21pm · Like




Well at least two people agree with me


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They are not used to the electric brake. The new motors put out the same if not more torque than the old motors. Yes there is a learning curve if you are used to the old motors.

Most guys make the connection of no noise equals less power which is 100% wrong.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Well the second guy clearly states that "they don't last" and "don't maintain torque". These are precisely two issues I have found with them as well.

I don't think that guys are necessarily correlating noise with power. I think that the reference to bringing the noisy motors back is because they remember them being superior to the quiet ones. My Duracables are silent, but have far more torque than a PM motor.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Having both motors on my 1065's and 100 machines, I have not noticed a difference in torque or power. 

My father and I are both in agreement that the new quieter motors are much better than the loud screeching motors. They offer the same noticeable power and torque with out the need for hearing protection.

The issue with the guys posting the reviews is they where rodding by the sound of the machine, and not by the feel of the cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Having both motors on my 1065's and 100 machines, I have not noticed a difference in torque or power. My father and I are both in agreement that the new quieter motors are much better than the loud screeching motors. They offer the same noticeable power and torque with out the need for hearing protection. The issue with the guys posting the reviews is they where rodding by the sound of the machine, and not by the feel of the cable.


Not sure that I agree with your conclusion about the Facebook posts. The guy clearly states "loss of torque" and that they "don't last as long." That's pretty clear to me. Anyway I'll agree to disagree. We've beat this dead horse long enough.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Just my opinion a lot of new stuff just does not last anymore. Everything is engineered to be just the minimum of what it has to be. Before things were made to last by putting redundancy into the design or by making it heavier duty than it needs to be. Lets face it companies are putting profit ahead of quality. Quality can be made but it is more profitable to sell you a new one sooner. I hope this changes with time. If the machine manufactures wanted to let us know more about the electric motors they could put a duty cycle rating on the motors. They have been doing this with welders for years. It is buyer beware more than ever before now. The sad thing is the prices on machines is been going up enough to build a quality machine. When it comes down to it we all just want the best machine for the money that will last. I would rag any machine that is not performing so the manufacture gets the message and we know if it is a piece of ****. Let them fix it or pay the price of losing customers. The only vote that counts it with your pocket book in todays economy.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro, we do not know the situation with the guy that states that it losses torque. Maybe he has cooked his motor using to small gauge of an extension cord, or maybe to long. I have had improper wired outlets blow out the motor on my old loud units. (ever since then I always check the outlet before plugging anything in) Maybe he feels it loosing torque due to he doesn't hear it "gear down" but in all reality it is achieving the torque required.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Drain Pro, we do not know the situation with the guy that states that it losses torque. Maybe he has cooked his motor using to small gauge of an extension cord, or maybe to long. I have had improper wired outlets blow out the motor on my old loud units. (ever since then I always check the outlet before plugging anything in) Maybe he feels it loosing torque due to he doesn't hear it "gear down" but in all reality it is achieving the torque required.


 I think you are trying to stretch what he wrote to suit your own view of the equipment. Nothing he wrote suggests any of your theories. Also his experiences with the machines are very similar to mine. I'm taking his comments for face value because I believe him based upon my own experiences. I think your trying to read into his comments to justify your opinion. Like I said earlier, agree to disagree. Nothing personal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well he is not going to tell us he is using a 18 gauge cord on his machines. What I am saying is we do not know how he runs his machines. I have never had any issues with the new motors. A dozen other plumbers I know that run the new motors never had any issues. A couple did complain about twisting up cable due to not hearing the motor gear down like the old style, but they quickly learned to feel the torque building up in the cable and take action before it gets over torqued.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

This is pointless. I'm done.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Where are you guys seeing these reviews ? I don't see them on the FB page.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Comments on the 8/25 post.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

It is pointless, only a handful of people think the new motors are junk, and we have no idea if they are using them properly. 

Lets get to some facts. The old motors direct brush A/C motors can run on a vast range of voltages (100 - 140) with minimal impact on the performance. The new motors are D/C motors, inside there is a bridge rectifier (a set of 4 diodes that makes A/C to D/C) and drives the motor. Now these motors can run with a range of voltages within their standards, but when they are getting under voltage they will not preform very well. In fact they will get damaged and not preform well all the time.

Another fact, very long lengths of extension cords, or undersized cords will drop the voltage, and as the current draw is stronger the lower the voltage output gets. (Ever grab an extension cord and feel that its warm after extended use?) This is where most contractors I know have screwed up a perfectly fine machine. Heck run the old style motor like this long enough it will damage the windings in the motor, it just takes a bit longer to damage the old style.

Now tell me why is there lots of users of the new Spartan machines on this site, not echoing your concerns? As I mentioned many times before, there are many plumbers I know, and even more I do not personally know that are very happy and never had any issues with the new Spartan machines.

You are entitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to my opinion as well as we both are entitled to disagree with each others opinion. Earlier in this thread you took offence to my disagreement as well as to asstyme's disagreement



Drain Pro said:


> Like I said, don't care what anyone says. Total garbage. Buy a dozen of them and then I'll take you seriously.





Drain Pro said:


> Drain Pro said:
> 
> 
> > SewerRatz said:
> ...


 If anyone is condescending is you sir, you get your panties in a bunch when someone doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> It is pointless, only a handful of people think the new motors are junk, and we have no idea if they are using them properly. Lets get to some facts. The old motors direct brush A/C motors can run on a vast range of voltages (100 - 140) with minimal impact on the performance. The new motors are D/C motors, inside there is a bridge rectifier (a set of 4 diodes that makes A/C to D/C) and drives the motor. Now these motors can run with a range of voltages within their standards, but when they are getting under voltage they will not preform very well. In fact they will get damaged and not preform well all the time. Another fact, very long lengths of extension cords, or undersized cords will drop the voltage, and as the current draw is stronger the lower the voltage output gets. (Ever grab an extension cord and feel that its warm after extended use?) This is where most contractors I know have screwed up a perfectly fine machine. Heck run the old style motor like this long enough it will damage the windings in the motor, it just takes a bit longer to damage the old style. Now tell me why is there lots of users of the new Spartan machines on this site, not echoing your concerns? As I mentioned many times before, there are many plumbers I know, and even more I do not personally know that are very happy and never had any issues with the new Spartan machines. You are entitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to my opinion as well as we both are entitled to disagree with each others opinion. Earlier in this thread you took offence to my disagreement as well as to asstyme's disagreement If anyone is condescending is you sir, you get your panties in a bunch when someone doesn't agree with you.


Let's get a couple of things straight. First, I took no offense to Asstymes post. You're the one who's "panties are in a bunch." You come across as disagreeable and honestly, like a bit of an a-hole. I asked you direct questions which you choose not to answer. You make excuses for Spartan as if your the one manufacturing them in your garage. Maybe that's why the motors suck?  Clearly we have had two very different experiences with these new motors. I will say that if you have dealt with as many machines as I have,then you may have had a different opinion. If you like them then use them. I really don't care. I'm done with this pointless debate and I'm done with you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> New ones are absolute junk and I don't care what anyone says. I worked for a company that owned about a dozen of the new ones, garbage machine. Can't spin a 1/2" drum properly. Real crap motor. I know I've been pushing Duracable a lot but that's because when I find a great product, I want others to know about it. Conversely, the same goes for crap products like Triojan and newer Spartans. My DM150 is a great middle of the road machine, spins 1/2" x 75' inner core with ease. Never slows down. Never. I also run a 5/16" drum and a 13/32" drum. Very versatile machine.
> The cart removes easily and they have a mini feeder.


FYI the DM150 uses a D/C permanent magnet motor just like the Spartan 100.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> FYI the DM150 uses a D/C permanent magnet motor just like the Spartan 100.


 That only goes to show you that a PM motor can be done properly. Shame on Spartan. The 100 couldn't keep up with my DM150. I know that to be a fact because I own both. 

By the way using the term "FYI" infers that I didn't know something that you did. This just furthers my assessment of you as being a know it all. You're not the only one around here with many years of experience.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I said FYI cause you mentioned you did not like the PM motors. *shrugs* you stick with what works for you and I will stick with what works for me.

How about next time someone asks what a good rodding machine is or asks about a particular model, we stick with only saying positive things about the modes we like instead of knocking the other guy? This all started with your negative post about Spartan. I came back noting I own many Spartan machines and never had issues and many others has came along and said the same thing. 

So from now on when someone comes along asking about a machine, just post about the ones you like, and I'll post about the ones I like and no one will get all butt hurt.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I like any machine that lets me roll up to a job, clear the blockage and get paid $$!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I like any machine that lets me roll up to a job, clear the blockage and get paid $$!




I wouldn't go that far. There have been machines that I've used to open lines that were absolute pieces of chit.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I wouldn't go that far. There have been machines that I've used to open lines that were absolute pieces of chit.


Oh Jesus! Just when there was light at the end of the tunnel on ending this discussion...then this!:no: I agree, but I'm not gonna discuss those, lets instead talk about something we can all agree on....the K-400 makes a horrible mainline machine with roots:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I promise that moving forward that I will only bash Trojan Worldwide. Sound fair?


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*Spartan 100 Reply to Thread*

It's funny you have been talking Spartan and Trojan. It's been like beating a dead horse. I just hope this thread dies soon. That being said a good machine in the right hands is a good machine and a good machine in the wrong hands is a piece of crap. Make it what you will....

It's like watching a train wreck I just have to watch someone get the Red Azz on this one....


----------

